# Dia Mundial da Água



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2011 às 23:58)

*Dia Mundial da Água. A pegada hídrica aumentou no planeta*

Hoje comemora-se o Dia Mundial da Água, instituído pela Organização das Nações Unidas (ONU) e que este ano tem o tema "Responder ao desafio urbano". O objectivo passa por calcular quanto vale, em consumo de água, a folha de papel que segura nas mãos neste momento. Ou a chávena de café que bebemos ao pequeno-almoço, a carne que consumimos, ou a roupa que vestimos. Em 2011, o objectivo deste dia é alertar para as consequências do crescimento das cidades e da industrialização e para as incertezas provocadas pelas mudanças climáticas. 
A chamada de atenção é para os governos, para as organizações e as instituições, mas é também para as comunidades e para o indivíduo. Uma chávena de café num restaurante envolve um gasto de água na ordem dos 140 litros, se incluirmos a sua produção. Um quilo de carne exige 16 mil litros de água e uma simples T-shirt de algodão exige um consumo de 2 mil litros de água. 
O recurso é escasso e a pegada hídrica aumenta de dia para dia. Portugal encontra-se entre os países que se apresentam com a pegada hídrica mais elevada por habitante, ocupando o sexto lugar entre um total de 140, diz o "Relatório Planeta Vivo 2008", da WWF - World Wild Fund for Nature, que tem os EUA à cabeça. Ao lado de Portugal estão quatro países da região mediterrânica - Grécia, Itália, Espanha e Chipre. O documento demonstra que o uso insustentável da água é um problema crescente e "o declínio dos ecossistemas hídricos é mais acentuado que o declínio da biodiversidade marítima e terrestre". Os responsáveis? O aumento das captações de água para a agricultura e o abastecimento urbano, as políticas de gestão da água e a perda de habitats devido à urbanização e à construção de infra-estruturas. Ao contrário do que possa parecer, a ideia não é proibir a produção de café, de alimentos ou de vestuário, sublinha Luís Silva, um dos responsáveis pela WWF Portugal.
"De que forma a economia sustentável pode ser mais competitiva?" Luís Silva acha que a questão é o ponto de partida para que a pegada hídrica comece a regredir. Por outro lado, "o Plano Nacional da Água, que devia ter sido terminado em 2010, ainda está atrasado", explica Francisco Ferreira, da Quercus, acrescentando que "não foi implementada nenhuma medida". 
Esta é uma das razões para a ONU trazer o tema para debaixo de fogo. A ideia é responder ao desafio urbano, incentivar os governos e cada pessoa a participar activamente na procura de uma solução para o desafio da gestão da água. Há um ano, Ban-ki-moon dizia que "a água é o elo que une todos os seres vivos do planeta e está directamente ligada aos objectivos da ONU". Hoje, a importância da água doce e da sustentabilidade vai estar no centro do dia.
Uma folha de papel vale 10 litros de água. Neste momento, entre os seus dedos, tem 480 litros de água. E ainda falta contar com a tinta. 

Fonte: I on Line


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 22:22)

Tema relacionado:







http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...e-world-is-running-out-of-water/?tid=pm_pop_b


----------

